# Speed Steep?



## Chukin'Vape (29/11/18)

What steep methods we use, and why we use them? Let us know what you do!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/1/19)

Ok I have a new steep method that seem to work great. After mix and shake, I throw it in cubbyhole off wife's car. The car normally in garage at home or at work, and even sometimes in sun at shops, I checked it does not get to hot inside cubbyhole. So leave it there for a few days or week. With drivng it just gest a nice mix without getting any ait bubbles etc. Done a few now and all seems perfectly mixed after a week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I have a new steep method that seem to work great. After mix and shake, I throw it in cubbyhole off wife's car. The car normally in garage at home or at work, and even sometimes in sun at shops, I checked it does not get to hot inside cubbyhole. So leave it there for a few days or week. With drivng it just gest a nice mix without getting any ait bubbles etc. Done a few now and all seems perfectly mixed after a week.


Does your wife's car maybe need a new clutch?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Vilaishima (25/1/19)

Christos said:


> Does your wife's car maybe need a new clutch?


Or she drives a diesel bakkie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

